# Custom Boot Logos & Boot Animations



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Put up a website with custom boot logos and tons of boot animations that i ported over. Check out the original thread on xda here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1308852​


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Should probably give credit to the creators of them. A few of those on that site are mine. 
I.e. Nexus_prime.

Not trying to stir up anything. Just think it would be nice, so users can find ones by a certain person. 
Also, if you're interested, I have quite a few zips on my server with flash animated previews to go along with them. I'd certainly be willing send you the links for them to download and/or show the previews. 
A bunch of ones I've never released to the public.


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey man, I've been out of the loop for a bit, but plan on getting back into it. I don't take any credit for the actual creation of any of the boot animations on my site, just porting them over. It's just I've collected all these animations over time and could not remember where i got them all from. I do give a shout out to all the people that made them happen in the site though. But I would definitely be interested in getting links and what not from you. Hit me back on here or shoot me a pm with your gtalk info and we can take it from there. Thanks man.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

